# Steam thermostat repair



## ismail.zekraoui (10 mo ago)

Hello guys,

I hope someone can help me in this misfortune.
I was trying to repair my an old faema coffee machine, while tightening the steam thermostat I broke it.
Can anyone please suggest a fix to this situation. I removed thread of the broken steam thermostat the but the thread on the boiler is now loose.

Thank you.


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

They only need to be finger tight with a little heating compound.
Options are
If it will stay in place, carry on.
Helicoil insert.
Try to find a stat with the next size up thread and tap the boiler to suit.
Hold the current stat in place with a hold down spring attached to the pipe mount some how.


----------

